# Hijack this thread, please!!



## Clem

The goal here is to respond to something in the previous post, but immediately go off on a tangent and hijack the thread. So, here's an example. 

Post 1: blah blah, I was picking up sticks in the yard after a windstorm.
Post 2:Sticks! I love sticks. When I was a kid, we played Pickup sticks whenever it was a rainy day.
Post 3: When I was a kid, we were so poor that we had to play with the same stick that our daddy beat us with. 

Thats a good one, references sticks and kid both. 

Post 4: I thought I was poor until I met old man "Peg" Wilson, who lived with a mule since his wife left him, and one night the mule rolled over him and mashed his leg...

Anyway, you get the idea, I hope. 

So, to start the thread, I was talking to a friend today, telling him I was getting about 3 pounds of okra a day from the market garden, yet through with the markets. So, 15 pounds or so of okra in the refrigerator. Also had a dozen layers, 10 biddies, 40 eggs in the incubator, and 5 dozen on the counter.

He said "You can make a really big egg and okra casserole, and look in the paper for a family reunion announcement, and take the casserole. Tell them that your wife, the family member, couldn't make it but sent the old family recipe casserole "


----------



## Raeven

Biddies? Let me tell you about biddies! I was doing my marketing this morning, and this old biddy pushed her way in front of me in the checkout line. I said, "Excuse me...?" and she gave me a scowl and said, "Get away from me! I hate clowns!" 

All I could do was grit my teeth and look down at my big, red shoes.


----------



## Clem

I remember that movie, the man with one red shoe. Tom Hanks, I think. 

Well, I don't actually remember the movie, but I do remember the title.


----------



## frogmammy

That's not red SHOES, you're wearing your nose on your toe!

And speaking of shoes, I have more NEW shoes than I do worn shoes. Does this mean I'm Imelda Marcos reincarnated?

Mon


----------



## Raeven

I always wanted to be reincarnated. If I could choose, I'd come back as an orange bellied salamander. I have a lot of orange bellied salamanders around my place, and so far as I can tell, they spend all their time doing only two things: Eating and making more baby orange bellied salamanders. Nothing ever messes with them, either.


----------



## Clem

Speaking of eating, have you ever tried okra and egg casserole? It's an old family recipe....


----------



## CajunSunshine

Okra? Mais cher! Let me tell you a true story how okra came here from Africa, and blessed our gumbo...

Back in the unfortunate slave days when Africans were being rounded up for transport to America, some hid a few of their beloved okra pods in their wooly hair. 

Eventually, seeds from some of those pods made their way to the gardens behind the slave quarters....and the rest is delicious history.

I have a recipe for alligator and okra gumbo and I'm not afraid to use it! :stirpot:



.


----------



## Clem

I cannot read the words "delicious history" without reliving my initial recoil of revulsion way back there in the 7th grade when the history class came to the "Diet of Worms"' I think I'd just as soon be fat.


----------



## anniew

Fat is one of the nutrients that we need, but worm fat just isn't so delicious, I presume.


----------



## frogmammy

ARE worms fat? They always look so skinny, stretched out like that. *I* can't stretch like that!

Mon


----------



## Clem

I just got some bad news about stretching my budget even further than it already is stretched. I gotta tell you, if I hadn't saved up all those beer cans, I wouldn't be able to afford beer this month. 

Medicinal, of course. I'd never try anything just for fun.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Talking of medicinal beer. When I was a groomer I was always thinking about the hair of the dog that bit you.


----------



## vicker

I've been bit a few dogs. When a big boar black bear was sniffing my elk meatloaf across the table from me I thought about that. He was a pretty fellow. I thought how his looked kinda like a 400lb German shepherd, and I remembered being bit by a 60lb one. I shouted the bear off. I think it was the right decision at the time.


----------



## Raeven

I've always heard that when you bear down while giving birth to a child, that's a pretty painful episode in a woman's life. Maybe they say you 'bear' down because it's like there's a bear is attacking you for a few minutes. And then he goes and eats your meat loaf for a few, and then he comes back and attacks you again.

Do I have that right?


----------



## frogmammy

Honey, it's not eating meatloaf that gets you in that particular position!

Mon


----------



## ceresone

I was going to chime in--but I think i will let someone go first, after that post--LOL


----------



## vicker

I'm enjoying a hurricane today. I'm happy I have no chimes.


----------



## kidsnchix

I just have to chime in and say.....Raeven, I think you're a hoot.....lol


----------



## newfieannie

you bear down cause you have no other choice most of the time you feel like you're pushing out a watermelon! 

I think this will be a good thread. I'm looking forward to it.not sure i'll be any good at it but that is the way I am in real life .anyone that knows me will tell you.

anyway when I was reading rae's post I thought of, I think it was Wednesday, when I was walking towards dollar store at the strip mall.(this actually happened) there was this lady pulling a personal cart that was so full and she was having a hard time so I went up to her and ask if I could help her up on to the sidewalk and she turned quickly to me and said " no, I don't need any help. leave me alone" and let me tell ya she was exactly like Betty Davis in "Whatever happened to Baby Jane" same in the face. same clothes. everything. she also had this cigarette stuck in the corner of her mouth and bright red lipstick! I got away from her fast. carry on folks! ~Georgia


----------



## Clem

I've read a lot about people fasting, and thought I might try it, However, it felt just like being too busy and just not having time to eat. I really don't see that it's much of a thing.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Anyone thought how much fun it would be to have a "Thing" like the Addams Family?


----------



## vicker

I'd want a girl thing.


----------



## frogmammy

Men! If it's not one thing it's another!

Mon


----------



## CajunSunshine

"...and another thing," she retorted...



.


----------



## frogmammy

Can a reincarnated tortoise said to be "retorted"?

Mon


----------



## CajunSunshine

Slow and steady wins the race. The tortoise won because he was determined and did not stop for a second. The hare lost because he was overconfident and had taken his win for granted.

Are you a tortoise or a hare?





.


----------



## AmericanStand

I used to have a hare but now my hair is gray. 
Getting old really sucks but I guess it's way better than the other choice. 
Speaking of choice I had some fine steak the other night I bought it at the truck stop with the buffet but then I ate the buffet and took the steak home for breakfast.


----------



## Raeven

I always thought 'buffet' was an odd little word. It can be a singer, or it can be a wind, or if you pronounce it in a snooty French way, like, 'buff-*ay*,', then it means you can overeat starches.

I think I'll make time for a 'buff-*ay*' one of these days soon. I miss pie.


----------



## frogmammy

I love Jimmy Buffet! Named my dog for him...formal name Beau Shado Last Mango in Paris...call name Perry.

Mon


----------



## vicker

I was in a race one time with two hornets and a wasp. It was a tie.


----------



## Clem

About 40 years ago, when I was working in the cotton mill, I fooled around and made a tie out of denim, and another one out of corduroy. The denim was high grade jean material that was exclusively made for Levi Strauss. The corduroy was that manila color and sold to some company that made leisure suits. I ended up giving both ties away, as I wore one of those $10 leisure suits with a denim tie to a family reunion. I brought the egg and okra casserole.


----------



## frogmammy

When I first discovered okra, I pronounced it "OOkra".

Mon


----------



## vicker

I loved The Color Purple. Oprah should have got an Oscar for that one. There's a lady who works where I do, and she looks like that crazy Oprah, after she'd been beat down. I haven't talked to her, yet.


----------



## Raeven

I loved the color purple, too. Well, besides green. I loved green more than anything, until I realized that okra was green. Boiled okra makes me queasy. Likewise if it's in a casserole. So I switched to purple, and that was great until I saw a purple cauliflower. With green leaves. Now all I can think about is a purple cauliflower casserole with okra and that makes me feel a little nauseous, too. Ok, more than a little.

Now I love the color fuchsia!


----------



## Tommyice

When I was kid, my aunt always had a hanging basket of fuschia. I used to love pulling the flowers off the plant and tossing them about. It must have been cosmic revenge or something for my cousin pulling the buds off of my grandmother's peony.


----------



## frogmammy

Hey, when I was a kid, I used to enjoy pulling legs of grand-daddy longlegs when we raced them. We would draw a circle in the dirt and place our spiders in the middle of the circle and the first one out of the circle had to be handicaped for the next race. So we'd pull a leg off. Spiders would get down to two legs. They NEVER won then.

You have your little quirks, I have mine!

Mon


----------



## WhyNot

Usually you can find me at a mud bog race every weekend. Something about the smell of diesel and the vibration of the big ole truck engines revving up really gets me. The last race I witnessed, however, was a vibrator (or personal massager) race on you tube via facebook. Quite intriguing to see how fast these battery powered silicone molds can move along a smooth surface. It wasn't long after I canceled my dates and went shopping.


----------



## vicker

This fellow I knew in the Air Force, his girlfriend caused his peony to get a blister on it and he had to get a shot. She wasn't his girlfriend any more, either.


----------



## vicker

I left my peonies home after that.


----------



## Raeven

Well, if your peonies were red, I don't blame you.

That reminds me of this movie about a red violin. Tom Hanks wasn't in it, I'm pretty sure.

I remember the violin was varnished with someone's blood, which admittedly made it very pretty and caused me to shed a tear because the violin maker did it as a loving tribute to his recently-departed wife. But all I could think was, "I wonder if that instrument stinks like raw meat the whole time someone is playing it?"

Not very romantic.


----------



## vicker

They said you could wrap them up, or cover them but, those things looked so tight. I was afraid it would kill them.


----------



## vicker

I liked that movie! I it reminded me of my first wife, and made me want to make a violin.


----------



## vicker

Samuel L. Jackson was in that other movie, or was Laurence Fishboirn, where he was a dealer in antiquities and stole that violin. That's another good one. I wish he'd s stole my first wife.


----------



## vicker

Wait a minute. Ain't that the same movie? ---- that woman!


----------



## Raeven

Speaking of Samuel L. Jackson, he hasn't really been in a good movie since Pulp Fiction, has he? 

I used to have a little sound clip I could play on my computer in chat rooms, where his character in that movie fires a gun and says, "Oh, I'm sorry. Did I break your concentration?"

It was useful to play in a surprisingly wide variety of conversations.


----------



## vicker

I like SL Jackson in Black Snake Moan. It's a kinda trashy movie if you just glance but, if you look, it goes real deep. And, it's got some good music. That one don't remind me of my first wife at all. She was more of a screamer.


----------



## vicker

I love the relationship between Jackson's character and his preacher friend, and the girl and that radiator. That girl needs that radiator.


----------



## vicker

We all need a radiator.


----------



## vicker

Radiators can keep you from getting blisters on your peonies.


----------



## vicker

I also really like when Jackson holds a broken beer bottle to his little brother's throat and yells, "say ya love me one more time!" Poignant.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We have so many beer festivals coming up in the next month it's insane.
The Craft Beer, Local Brewery's is SUCH a huge trend here.
I love a good Porter or Stout beer.


----------



## Tommyice

I love when my Porter is a good dog. Sometimes he's a bad dog though--taking all the paper recycling from the bin and strewing it around the apartment.


----------



## Raeven

Man, I remember living in apartments. My experiences were not good, though I know there are good apartments out there. Mainly if you own them yourself.

I once rented a basement apartment from a guy named Marv. Marv was the World's Worst Landlord. The place looked beautiful, and *everything* was wrong with it.

When people finally rented the upstairs space and ran their dishwasher, I had tropical rains running down my kitchen walls. Marv's solution: Prohibit the upstairs tenants from running the dishwasher.

Once I went away on a dive trip and came home to find my place had nearly burned down because the fuse box caught on fire. Only the quick-thinking upstairs neighbors saved us both. Took Marv months to fix it. During this period, I had no stove.

My hot water heater went out shortly after I moved in... Marv didn't fix it until I threatened to withhold rent. Let me tell you, taking cold showers to get ready for work didn't exactly start my day with mirth and sunshine!

The final straw was when a water main broke and my heating duct system filled with water. You'd turn on the heat and it would sound like you were sitting in a pot of boiling water. Blub, blub, blub. Let's not talk about the odor.

I finally moved. Without giving notice. Hasta la vista, Marv!!


----------



## vicker

I managed an old apt building in the Fenway if Boston for some years. I loved that job. Aside every one if my tenants were college students and most went to Berkley School of Music or the New England Conservatory. I felt like I was everyone's uncle, took good care of them and tried to look out for them. 
It was a great job for me at the time. 
I lived in the top floor and went by "Mark", "Vicker". Living in the basement of an older building is generally a bad idea. Certain things have a tendency to flow in that direction.  IM happy you survived and have no serious skin or parasite issues, that I'm aware of. 
One of my gals had a friend coming from France and prior engagement. She asked me to meet her and let her in. 
 Her name was Juliette and she was 6'2" in bare feet but, was wearing sandals with 2" heels. I've told y'all before, I can't function very well around attractive women. That's a huge understatement. I'm like a robot with a few thousand short circuits. My head spends in circles and I walk backwards. 
When Juliette exited the taxi, I looked up at her, I'm 6'3"and my mouth said, "you've got to go out with me!" Before my head could spin around and before I walked backward across the street, she said, "Oui, Oui!" And I was all right! 
She was a pretty redhead and I just wanted to wrestle with her right there. 
I never did get to wrestle with her but we hung out all day, all summer, she helped me redo apts and paint and we had a blast, Oui, Oui! I should have probably kissed her at some point, but, we lived right off Mass Ave and I'd probably have gotten run over. When she left, I gave her a present wrapped in newspaper. It was my favorite bib overalls, years old, faded and stained. She cried. She sure looked better in them than I ever did. I figured, if I loved them, as I claimed I did, they should by all rights be hanging on her. 

Sweet memories.


----------



## vicker

Deleted. Bad idea, very bad idea, very, very bad idea. 
Anyway, how bout them Red Sox!? Wooo!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Elvis sang about Memories..good song..if you like good songs.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

There's a neat thing you can do on the internet......you can hear a birds song in your back yard, then look it up and see what kind of bird it is. 

Depending on what kind of food or shelter you set out in your yard, you can attract specific types of birds that are native to your area.


----------



## Bret

True Story. My neighbor in town feeds birds with several different feeders. One Saturday morning, I saw a very skinny leghorn type chicken, juding from the two or three feathers it had left, feeding under one of the bird feeders. I took a picture and sent it to my neighbor for a laugh. I asked if he was now raising chickens. He said he also took a picture and sent it to his dad. 

We feel it must have fallen off a truck from a grower taking a bunch to slaughter. I learned yesterday that my neighbor saw it trying to cross the road and was flattened. It's carcass remained in the street for several days, although I never saw it or recognised it.

Made me think of Vicker's "If you are born to drown...."


----------



## vicker

True story. I should have drowned, at least, twice as a toddler and they a vivid memories for me to this day. I took to the water early and was comfortable in it. The first time, we were at Edisto beach and the tide was in. My dad had my little sister in his arms. My older sister and brother and I were wading around in the surf. I stepped off the little tidal ledge as a wave hit, and I was gone. I rolled and rolled under water. I started to get all dreamy. Suddenly, my dad grabbed my foot, and yanked me up. I still remember the brilliant light, the sparkling water droplets, and the air. 
The second time, I knew how to swim pretty good and I really loved swimming under the water. I was about 3yo and my mother and us kids were at this little lake. My mother never learned to swim. She was sitting in this little walkway dock with her friends and I was paddling around. I decided to swim under the dock. Well, you know how little kids swim under water and their butts float to the surface? Yep, that was me.  stuck by my floating butt, halfway under the walkway and not knowing I could just swim a little deeper. Mom just happens to look behind her and see my little hand grasping at the edge of the dock. Again, with the brilliant light, the water droplets and the air, oh the sweet air.  
I've had a few more incidents. The last one a scant three years ago. I don't think I was born to drown but, the jury is still out.


----------



## vicker

I took Juliette to this place that I knew made great Crawfish ÃtouffÃ©e. I think it was our first meal together. We had the wine and all that. I waited until she had a good mouthful and asked her if she liked it. Juliette said, Oui! 
See that? Juliette didn't just say "Oui!", her Oui trembled, giggled, then laughed then wept. It was full of passion, her "Oui" was dripping wet. That was the most beautiful word I've ever heard spoken. It makes me realize how dead the written word can be. 
Oui!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In 1996 my best friend and I drove from Indianapolis IN to New Orleans LA for the Packers -vs- Patriots Superbowl. 
We were "supposed" to be staying at a hoytee toytee hotel, and ended up in a roach motel in the hood.
We slept with our clothes on, showered with our flip flops on, and drank......a lot.
We drank so much that the only thing we ate, was hot dogs off a vendors cart on Bourbon Street.
We had plans to eat all that the city had to offer, but opted for Hurricanes, test tube shots and beer.
What a great time!!


----------



## vicker

You should have had the crawfish ÃtouffÃ©e.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

RIGHT!
I should have eaten 1 of everything.......instead, I drank 1 of everything.
Made for great memories.
I can't tell you how thankful I am there were no 'smart phones, face book and internet'!!
Things ma kids don't need to know. LOL


----------



## vicker

We only live once or twice, or so.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One day, my oldest and I will make the trip to Charleston SC to eat our way thru the city. I am told the 'vibe' is similar to that in NO and Savannah GA.

We went to Nashville to see Guns and Roses, and their food scene is LEGIT!!


----------



## vicker

When you do, I'll meet y'all at nana's seafood and soul. You can put a knot or two on my head. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Nan...7a467f83f041:0x6cf677ecf1418703#istate=kp:xpd


----------



## vicker

The place looks like it used to be a crack housed. There are 4-5 tables. You get your food to go, but can stay. Bad neighborhood.
I'm living for the day I can catch the seafood lasagna. The stewed turkey wings look good too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The best turkey burger ever.......we use ground up turkey left over from Thanksgiving.
Add left over mashed potatoes, stuffing and corn.
Patty and fry in butter.

Make 'dinner roll' buns.

Add a cabernet cranberry glaze on top.

Holy cow these are good!!!


----------



## Bret

vicker said:


> True story. I should have drowned, at least, twice as a toddler and they a vivid memories for me to this day. I took to the water early and was comfortable in it. The first time, we were at Edisto beach and the tide was in. My dad had my little sister in his arms. My older sister and brother and I were wading around in the surf. I stepped off the little tidal ledge as a wave hit, and I was gone. I rolled and rolled under water. I started to get all dreamy. Suddenly, my dad grabbed my foot, and yanked me up. I still remember the brilliant light, the sparkling water droplets, and the air.
> The second time, I knew how to swim pretty good and I really loved swimming under the water. I was about 3yo and my mother and us kids were at this little lake. My mother never learned to swim. She was sitting in this little walkway dock with her friends and I was paddling around. I decided to swim under the dock. Well, you know how little kids swim under water and their butts float to the surface? Yep, that was me.  stuck by my floating butt, halfway under the walkway and not knowing I could just swim a little deeper. Mom just happens to look behind her and see my little hand grasping at the edge of the dock. Again, with the brilliant light, the water droplets and the air, oh the sweet air.
> I've had a few more incidents. The last one a scant three years ago. I don't think I was born to drown but, the jury is still out.


Too scary, like the Perfect Storm


----------



## vicker

In the book The Perfect Storm, Sebastian Junger describes drowning. He nails it. It's not a bad way to go, not horrifying at all.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Mais cher Laura! Next time, go to Frenchmen Street. That's where the real fun is. We leave Bourbon street for the tourists to pee and puke in...All the locals go to Frenchmen Street for a righteous good time. Check out The Spotted Cat while you're there. 

Google Frenchmen Street and be amazed.


.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Is it safe?


----------



## vicker

You want safe? You need to stay home.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Me and mine have been born and raised all over the city and surrounding bayou country (for many generations), and we can say that NOWHERE in New Orleans is safe. (Some places are more unsafe than others.) 

What most predators look for are those who are intoxicated or otherwise _situationally unaware._ Smart locals learned to develop eyes in the back of their head...and to be quick with their chosen method of escape or defense.

Ha. The stories I could tell...


'


----------



## Clem

Intoxicated!!?? You calling me intoxicated?? Well...

Wait a minute, what were we talking about? Smart locals? You ain't from around here, are ya...??


----------



## Bret

Interesting CS.

Years ago, I watched a Cajun Chef on TV who said that if you want to taste real Cajun Food, that you get on on Highway One (I think) and go N. until you find a church having a carry in dinner, and invite yourself. That thought stuck in me.

I wish we could raise kids without the need to be street smart and bayou wise


----------



## CajunSunshine

But, but...being bayou-wise is so much FUN!!!!

You get to EAT what you shoot.



.


----------



## vicker

About 2009, just after my last divorce, everyone wast telling me I should try online dating. I was the first person many people hads ever heard of doing such a thing. In 1995 I had moved to Boston after meeting a sweet girl on my Tandy 1000, with a 7 baud modem, 756 kb memory and no hard drive. 
Things had changed. 
I went in POF and looked around. I found this little lady, she was in her mid 30s and had 5 kids, like boom, boom, boom, boom, boom. I think they were 1-7yo. Maybe 9, and separated from her husband. 
Anyway. She was just this BEAUTIFUL, dark haired, mountain mommy lady. That's exactly what she was. Just as beautiful as plain can be, like an apple blossom, like really good spring water and you are very thirsty. 
Like, if she was your girl, you'd cup her in your hand and blow gently on her to keep her cool. 
I liked her a lot. 
We had talked for several weeks and were ready to meet up when, she just disappeared off the face of the earth. Vanished. 

A little over a year later I got on my computer at work. I had a Yahoo homepage, or something like that, and they were just starting to have "feeds", or what're. 
There she was, typing. 

Turned out, she was in rehab, learning to type again. Her ex husband had doused her with gasoline and lit her on fire.

She said her long hair had saved her face but her hands and other parts has been horribly burned. 
She never talked to me again.


----------



## vicker

When I pray to God, which is regularly, I pray with a foul mouth.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The amount of restraint I exhibited this weekend was of Biblical magnitude. 

My foul mouth only popped off a couple of times, but I managed to bite through my tongue and not spew on my boss. 
I waited 24 hours, and I was STILL hot so I sent a well worded email, with a face to face follow up.
Oh my, what a what a.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm free to do what I want, any old time!!!

Yeah baby


----------



## Twp.Tom

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39fihkwHKJs[/ame]


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I need to do some research of free stuff.
You click on the 'free samples' pages, and 10,000 questions later, you STILL don't have anything free......lol.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

But the 64,000 dollar question is "What happens to the missing socks?"


----------



## Raeven

I'm fond of socks. I have good memories of socks. We used to put long socks on our Irish Setter, Clancy, just to watch his puzzlement over why we were doing that and his annoyance at having to deal with our juvenile antics. Hours of free amusement were had, I'm ashamed to say.


----------



## frogmammy

I only like white cotton socks. HAS to be cotton!

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

In cold climates, Cotton kills.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Nsoitgoes said:


> But the 64,000 dollar question is "What happens to the missing socks?"


I strongly suspect this is what's happening to my missing socks ('scuse me while I steal this image from one of my old posts):


----------



## sustainabilly

It's as good an explanation as you'd probably get around here, Sharon, if you asked. Just looking at the top three thread titles in ST as I write this.

Wonderingly, he asks, *"Why are the ex's Boyfriends jealous?"* She explains simply, *"Unconditional love."* Shaking his head, he says, *"Are they freaking insane?"*

Is it any wonder there seems to be a better basis for understanding between cats and dogs?

[YOUTUBE]-9poCAuYT-s[/YOUTUBE]

Slice it, dice it, break it down and analyze it, and all y'all will get is confused then upset.

*love*, noun,
*1*. An intense feeling of deep affection.
*
understanding love*, enigma*
2. *See Heisenberg's uncertainty principle.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

freebird !!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Clap your hands, Clap your hands, Clap your 'bad word' hands. Ozzy Osborne


----------



## vicker

I work for a big company, in production. I've been there a little over a year. I work hard for my money. Every day that I go in I try to be a little better than I was yesterday, and I am. I'm a top producer. They have production goals and I'm always at around 125% and getting better every day I work. And I do it every day I work. I've lost a little over 60lb and I'm feeling pretty good. 
They're getting ready for a busy few months and are cracking down on people piddling around. They came to me today and told me I was "off task" for 50 minutes yesterday.  I know that is impossible. Maybe 10. I'd had split pea soup for supper and lunch and had to visit the bathroom twice  But, that doesn't take me long, particularly after two feeding of pea soup. 
I put my stuff down and went and talked to my manager. I know good managers and she's one, even though she is very young. She told she knows my work ethic and not to worry about it. That she was talking to her manager about it. I told her to tell her manager to go ahead and give me a written warning, I'll slow down to about 103-105% and be able to concentrate more on staying on task.


----------



## Clem

When you say "very young" it reminds me of this girl I was just crazy about. I don't want to get too specific, but, you can use your imagination. She was barely 50 years old.


----------



## vicker

This one isn't 30 yet but, She's a good manager.


----------



## vicker

I dint need a whole lot of managing. Just give me a little positive feedback now and then and turn me loose. I don't do well with that negative feedback. It's unproductive.


----------



## Clem

Opposite of me. If I wasn't operating in the face of being told I was the biggest turdhole on earth, I'd lose productivity. I thrive on that sheet!!


----------



## vicker

Sometimes it's productive in that it inspires me to find a better job. I moved to Boston in October of 95 to work for this fellow as an arborist and landscaper for $14.00 ph. He started me out at $10.50 then laid me off for the winter the end of November. I spent the, till a year or so ago, snowiest winter in Boston history cooking in a Friendly's restaurant and walking 3 miles to and from work. And k had to wear the darn uniform. He hired me back in the Spring at the $10.50 and promised to raise it. I asked for the raise the end of July. He told me, "Mark, you're a jack of all trades. There just isn't a high demand for that". 
That was Thursday afternoon. I gave him two weeks notice Monday morning. I'd already found a job making 20% more with a free apartment and all utilities thrown in to boot. 
My new boss needed me to start right then, but I gave the old one two weeks too. His last words to me were, "I can't believe you're doing this to us, after all we've done for you". Lol!


----------



## Raeven

Thursday afternoons always remind me of the worst job I ever had. I was 16, still going to high school but living out on my own with a roommate in a roach-infested apartment and was bloody glad to have the roof over my head. The roomie and I were both really scraping, I can tell you. So I was in a work study program where I was learning to sell auto parts. That was the _good_ job.

The _bad_ job after school was selling coupon books. Every day, from 4 to 8 p.m., I did phone soliciting, trying to get people to buy these stupid coupon books. It was such an awful job, people hanging up on you -- or worse, people actually _buying_ these coupon books that you knew they were never going to use enough to get their money back out of them. Hour after hour of dialing numbers and feeling like a human trash can while doing it. 

I do remember we were all fascinated by the microwave oven in the break room, though. First one most of us had ever seen.

One Thursday afternoon, we turned up for work and the company... was gone. Whole shebang, they just picked up and left an empty space. Stiffed us all for our wages, too. I didn't care. I was so overjoyed I didn't have to do that work anymore!!

I always smile on Thursday afternoons, even though those turkeys owe me at least $35, with interest.


----------



## Clem

I worked in Boston, too. $1.60 an hour. Worked my way up to $1.75. Hard, dirty work. I had a girlfriend that many years later became a judge. She wanted to know what sweat really was all about, I guess. Whatever. She was a lotta fun, and 20 years later, paid for a plane ticket to meet her and do it all over again one more time. So, I flew to New York, and drank really expensive liquor, and vomited in her lap. At which time I thought it was prudent to shout out "Happy 1969!!"

I didn't even know it was possible to cancel somebody else's round-trip ticket in mid-flight, but I thought about a whole lot after being put out in Delaware.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

"Happy 69" What a rally cry..Clem, you were a wild man!


----------



## _Karen_Cee_

'69 Camaro...oh my lord, now THAT was a beauty!!! If I had carte blanche I'd have one. Blue. White Stripe. Well, maybe just blue, no stripe. But definitely the car!


----------



## Clem

I had my first public job(which means not on a farm) and made so much money I went crazy. IF I'd waited about 2 more months, I coulda bought a 69 Camaro. BUT, I was young and impetuous and bought the worst sporty car ever because it was mid 68. and I couldn't wait..


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

My first job was at the City Cemetery. Best friend had a 66 Chevelle SS..I had a 72,traded it for a 68 Mustang FB.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

67 Camero Rally Sport, manual 350 and she would SCREAM!


----------



## vicker

My first wife was a screamer. I thought she knew, but she didn't. When we lived in S. Korea we had a little apartment in a five story building. All the windows were made of paper. I'd leave in the afternoon to go back to work from lunch and the neighbor's seemed to want to applaud and slap my back. I should have never told her. She quit once she knew.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am hearing that the Winter Olympics are in S. Korea, and the NHLPA does not want the NHL players to go because it is not safe, as N. Korea keeps launching rockets at S. Korea......


----------



## _Karen_Cee_

...so who says NHL isn't a real sport? can you imagine the strength it takes to stay up on those blades? on the ice? with a stick in your hand?


----------



## sustainabilly

Sticks you say? Did you know Chuck Norris can rub two fires together and make a stick?


----------



## frogmammy

I always thought Chuck Norris looks kinda like a monkey, around the face.

Mon


----------



## rkintn




----------



## Raeven

I felt like Chuck Norris in a dream I had the other night. I dreamed I was stuck on a concrete loading dock, surrounded by alligator-infested deep water, which, of course, was rising so's the gators could snap their jaws on me. Luckily, I had a cell phone (which I do not own) and called 911 to ask if they would send a cherry picker to save me. I was told, "*NO, our cherry pickers are for important uses only. Goodbye!"*

Then I noticed the window behind me that wasn't there two minutes before, elbowed the glass and escaped. My plan was to go rat out the 911 operator to the fire department.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Raeven said:


> I felt like Chuck Norris in a dream I had the other night. I dreamed I was stuck on a concrete loading dock, surrounded by alligator-infested deep water, which, of course, was rising so's the gators could snap their jaws on me. Luckily, I had a cell phone (which I do not own) and called 911 to ask if they would send a cherry picker to save me. I was told, "NO, our cherry pickers are for important uses only. Goodbye!"
> Then I noticed the window behind me that wasn't there two minutes before, elbowed the glass and escaped. My plan was to go rat out the 911 operator to the fire department.



M'dear, you just called the wrong number, don't 'cha know?

You need to keep our number handy. Me and my brothers would be there in a flash with our pirogues and air boats. Gator infested waters??? Mais cher! Yea we are on the way right now. After we rescue you, we will celebrate by making some hellacious alligator gumbo, fried gator tail and more...

Call us right now! Don't delay! We are 1-800-DAT-FAST!




.


----------



## vicker

Late last year, ok, last Christmas, at work I opened a bin looking for some mundane item, seriously, I think it was a rosary. It was packed full of 30+ butt plugs with puppy dog tails attached. (Now that you mention it, they could have been rat tails). I had to dig through them to find the rosary which, of course, was at the bottom. I was thinking, "Are there really 30+ people around here that want a butt plug with a puppy tail? Then it occurred to me, maybe there's going to be a party..... I've not been the same since. 
Later that day a provocative question presented itself to me, when giving a scientific description of one of those things, which end is the posterior end?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am, for the first time, looking forward to Christmas.
Being in my new home is going to be amazing! Lots of food, and family; laughter friends, and Jack Russell Terriers!!
I am hanging Christmas lights Thanksgiving Day!!
Pintrest will be my friend this season!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Raeven

CajunSunshine said:


> M'dear, you just called the wrong number, don't 'cha know?
> 
> You need to keep our number handy. Me and my brothers would be there in a flash with our pirogues and air boats. Gator infested waters??? Mais cher! Yea we are on the way right now. After we rescue you, we will celebrate by making some hellacious alligator gumbo, fried gator tail and more...
> 
> Call us right now! Don't delay! We are 1-800-DAT-FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wish my dream would have thought of that!! :doh:

Unfortunately, I think this dream took place in Salt Lake City. :huh:


----------



## CajunSunshine

My oh my... Salt Lake... What? This must mean...pre-salted gators? These will be delicious! We are definitely on the way...

.


----------



## vicker

I had a dream, well, several. I'm not quite sure how to talk about it. God I've had at least 4 vivid dreams leading me through this. I'm pretty sure I'm going to Patagonia. It's crazy. 
I lost my life almost 30 years ago, I've looked everywhere. I can not find it. 
2011 I had a lucid dream where I met a beautiful little girl of 5-7 wearing a yellow hat, a purple coat and green muck boots. She was riding a goat and sitting on a very ornately carved and worked leather saddle. We did not speak. We were in Patagonia on the steppes of the Andes. Over the last two weeks I've been given more insight into this dream, and it's hilarious! The little girl is my life, she is sitting on my plans, and my plans are strapped to a ------- goat on the steppes of the Andes.  I don't know what could be more appropriate.  Goats chew plans up and poop them out as little round turds. 

I'm told to go to Patagonia, a place I didn't even know of when this began. I'm looking for a man I met who has a coffee plantation in Argentina. I see now that I was suppose to meet him. He told me twenty years ago to come. He'll give me a job. I'm going in -24 months. 
I've got to learn Spanish. I've got to learn English. I've got to go.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Shroom Shroom.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TiHC4SUh5k[/ame]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I'm a Pepper.. Sometimes.


----------



## frogmammy

Sometimes I feel like a motherless child, a long way from home.

Mon


----------



## Clem

I've always wondered about the motherless child thing, and finally figured it out. It's like a chick hatched in an incubator. Clearly it came from a fertile egg. Still, it was not hatched off by its mother. Then, I have to get out in the coop, pecking up grubs and stuff with this weird beak prosthetic I bought on the internet, to show it what to do. I gotta tell you, if not for the pride involved in producing my own eggs, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Bret

frogmammy said:


> Sometimes I feel like a motherless child, a long way from home.
> 
> Mon


Like Molly and Daisy? You have company...on the great trail.


----------



## sustainabilly

Ohhh, mother _and child_ reunion. Now I get it!


----------



## Clem

Only a motion away. Wonder if he meant perpetual motion machine? Al Hubbard invented one, and later became the messenger of LSD to the world. Weird stuff. But, it's all good,


----------



## vicker

I knew a lot of LSDs when I lived in Utah, 79-82. They weren't all good. Seemed like all the girls looked like sisters and they had sparkly eyes. Good fishing out there, though.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Speaking of fishing, I find it funny that a dating website would call themselves Plenty of Fish, because the old saying is "there are plenty of fish in the sea".

I wonder where that saying originated?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Not sure, but they failed to mention that a lot of those fish are either predators or bottom feeders.


----------



## sustainabilly

It appears to be one of those idioms that you can find a lot of references about as far as its meaning goes. But, it was more difficult to find something about its origins than usual; at least for me, lol.

From "The Phrase Finder" website:
http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/20/messages/1232.html

: Does anyone know where the following phrase comes from?
: "There are other fish in the sea."
: Thanks,
: Bev
There are other fish in the sea. There are even better ones out there. Don't be upset over what you've lost. This proverb is often used as a consolation for losing a girlfriend or a boyfriend, and has been traced back to about 1573. First attested in the United States in _Keziah_ by J. C. Lincoln, the proverb is found in varying forms: "There are plenty more fish in the sea"; "There are more fish in the sea than ever came out of it"; "The sea is full of other fish"; "There's more than one fish," etc. 
From _Random House Dictionary of Popular Proverbs & Sayings_ by Gregory Titelman 
----------
In the mayne sea theres good stoare of fishe, And in delicate gardens ... Theres alwayes greate varietye of desirable flowers. (c1573; G. Harvey, _Letter-Book_, 1884)
There never was a fish taken out of the sea, but left anothe as good behind. (T.L. Peacock, _Headlong Hall_, 1816)
Ye need not sigh sae deeply.... There are as gude fish in the sea as ever came out of it. (Scot, _Nigel_, 1822)
There's fish in the sea, no doubt of it, As good as ever came out of it. (Gilbert, _Patience_, 1881)


----------



## Bret

Perhaps a fish called Wanda...or Charley the Tuna. Both are a little fishy.

I like anchovies on my Caesar Salad because without them, I miss the anchoviness of a hand built Caesar Salad. A crusty bread, olive oil and a Merlot completes a feast.

Render unto the Caesar

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

25 or 6 to 4


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chicago crime sure is making it's way to Indy.
Such a shame, we used to be a cool little town to hang out in!!

Now Nashville; THAT'S a cool little town!!!


----------



## Bret

Good thoughts sent out to Indy. There is a tiny spot on the farm that I call "Little Brown County."

WWS, I set my watch. (I don't wear a watch. ) Made me grin.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

For some.. Time Has Come Today! Coo Coo


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ka choo I am the walrus ko ko ka chooo


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

One of my favorite Rebel songs.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsBwBct0_5U[/ame]


----------



## _Karen_Cee_

Ahhh...Rebel...makes me think of Billy Idol's song Rebel Yell


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I remember one of my favorite childhood poems was "The time has come," the walrus said "to talk of many things. Of *something*, ships, and sealing wax and cabbages and kings."


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kings won in a split squad game against the AZ coyotes.
If Quick doesn't get his head out of his back side we are gonna miss the playoffs again this year! Harumph.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I liked Chocolate Quick when I was a kid.


----------



## sustainabilly

Nsoitgoes said:


> I remember one of my favorite childhood poems was "The time has come," the walrus said "to talk of many things. Of *something*, ships, and sealing wax and cabbages and kings."


That's "The Walrus and the Carpenter" by Lewis Carroll

*The Walrus and The Carpenter*
*By Lewis Carroll*
(from _Through the Looking-Glass and What Alice Found There_, 1872) 

The sun was shining on the sea,
Shining with all his might:
He did his very best to make
The billows smooth and bright--
And this was odd, because it was
The middle of the night.

[SIZE=+1] The moon was shining sulkily,
Because she thought the sun
Had got no business to be there
After the day was done--
"It's very rude of him," she said,
"To come and spoil the fun!"
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] The sea was wet as wet could be,
The sands were dry as dry.
You could not see a cloud, because
No cloud was in the sky:
No birds were flying overhead--
There were no birds to fly.
[/SIZE]
The Walrus and the Carpenter
Were walking close at hand;
They wept like anything to see
Such quantities of sand:
"If this were only cleared away,"
They said, "it would be grand!"

"If seven maids with seven mops
Swept it for half a year.
Do you suppose," the Walrus said,
"That they could get it clear?"
"I doubt it," said the Carpenter,
And shed a bitter tear.

"O Oysters, come and walk with us!"
The Walrus did beseech.
"A pleasant walk, a pleasant talk,
Along the briny beach:
We cannot do with more than four,
To give a hand to each."

The eldest Oyster looked at him,
But never a word he said:
The eldest Oyster winked his eye,
And shook his heavy head--
Meaning to say he did not choose
To leave the oyster-bed.

But four young Oysters hurried up,
All eager for the treat:
Their coats were brushed, their faces washed,
Their shoes were clean and neat--
And this was odd, because, you know,
They hadn't any feet.

[SIZE=+1] Four other Oysters followed them,
And yet another four;
And thick and fast they came at last,
And more, and more, and more--
All hopping through the frothy waves,
And scrambling to the shore.
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] The Walrus and the Carpenter
Walked on a mile or so,
And then they rested on a rock
Conveniently low:
And all the little Oysters stood
And waited in a row.
[/SIZE]
"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings."

"But wait a bit," the Oysters cried,
"Before we have our chat;
For some of us are out of breath,
And all of us are fat!"
"No hurry!" said the Carpenter.
They thanked him much for that.

"A loaf of bread," the Walrus said,
"Is what we chiefly need:
Pepper and vinegar besides
Are very good indeed--
Now if you're ready, Oysters dear,
We can begin to feed."

[SIZE=+1] "But not on us!" the Oysters cried,
Turning a little blue.
"After such kindness, that would be
A dismal thing to do!"
"The night is fine," the Walrus said.
"Do you admire the view?
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] "It was so kind of you to come!
And you are very nice!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"Cut us another slice:
I wish you were not quite so deaf--
I've had to ask you twice!"
[/SIZE]
"It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
"To play them such a trick,
After we've brought them out so far,
And made them trot so quick!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"The butter's spread too thick!"

"I weep for you," the Walrus said:
"I deeply sympathize."
With sobs and tears he sorted out
Those of the largest size,
Holding his pocket-handkerchief
Before his streaming eyes.

[SIZE=+1] "O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
"You've had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?'
But answer came there none--
And this was scarcely odd, because
They'd eaten every one.[/SIZE]


----------



## sustainabilly

And yes, pigs _do_ have wings. :thumb:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I see a Black Moon Risin this Friday. Lot going on with signs the heavens of late.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Wasn't Paul the Walrus? Yes from the song Strawberry Fields.


----------



## vicker

I like "fields". That's one of my favorite words , fields. There are all kinds of fields in all kinds of places. I guess, one of the best places on earth to be is to be between two fields, unless you really have something going on in one field. Then you want to be in that one.


----------



## Clem

Man, in 1960 or so, I worked in tobacco fields. 50 cents an hour. Rows looked a mile long. You get near the end of the row, there was a line of trees and a dirt road. The man that owned the farm would come down the road in an old raggedy pickup. You hit the end of the row, he'd ask did you want a cocola, and maybe a pack of nabs? Well, heck yeah!! Maybe 2 cocolas. 

He'd write it down in his book and take it out of your pay.

He told daddy that he made more money selling cocola than he did selling the tobacco.


----------



## CajunSunshine

The ter'baccy story made me smile. As I read it, I imagined hearing it in a Georgia accent... which reminded me of a dear long-time friend who passed away recently. He would charm me (and the birds off of the trees) by telling stories in that awesome accent. Cocolas and all that, too.

I miss that old fart. 


.


----------



## vicker

My first wife's dad and I were fishing in an old mill pond early one day. We were fishing for lunkerheads and the time was right. If you tossed a rubber worm up under the branches to the edge of the bank, BAM!, every time. I was sitting in the back of the little boat and he started paddling us across this little cove. I just tossed my worm out, let it sink and draw out line. About halfway across that cove I saw my line start swimming away. I set the bail on my reel, waited for the line to her almost tight and, yanked it. Boys, I had a big'n.  he was a good twenty yards behind the boat. He came out of the water once and I saw him. He had to be at least 12-14lb. Down he went again, then up again. He stood on his tail on the surface, shook his head three times and, PTOOIE! The worm sailed through the air and landed on the seat beside me. I never set the hook good enough. 
I can't believe I missed that fish, which reminds me of this gal I once knew.


----------



## Bret

Did ya set the hook that time?

Just taken up the slack


----------



## Nsoitgoes

That got me to thinking. Dangerous thing. Y'all ever wonder why they are called "slacks" when mostly they are definitely not?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Don't be a "Slacker" fill us in.


----------



## Clem

Slack, slacker, and slackest. In the summer, denim is just too hot, so I buy Dickies canvas pants. Or the closest thing in my price range. Lightweight, comfortable, cheap. If I'm going out fancy-pantsing, I wear size 36 slacks. If I'm working in a midrange, cleaning up and stuff like that, I go to size 40. Slacker. If I'm in the woods, or in the garden, really active, I go to slackest. Size 44.

Good belts and suspenders. 

In this manner I avoid the constant ripped crotch that people who are actually active know so well.

I like slackest.


----------



## Raeven

Speaking of good, cheap belts, I have a hard time getting much less expensive than a decent rum and coke with a squeeze of lime. Some people call them Cuba Libres, but I think that's just showing off.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I got into a 31x30 Pair of old Levi's..29 would be perfect, but I plan on gaining weight. Lots of info on diets to lose weight, but not to gain for a Diabetic.


----------



## Clem

30. 31, 29.........Heck, I'm 65 years old! 29 and 31 are prime numbers, but not 65. Gotta wait 2 more years to hit prime.

I would look skinny wearing those size pants though. Considering my height and all.


----------



## newfieannie

whoa! you and I could wear the same jeans. not at the same time. that will change in a week or so .I keep losing. must be all that work. speaking of 50 cents. my father brought up his family on not much more than that. at least the older boys. back in the 30's. ~Georgia


----------



## CajunSunshine

Jeans? Oh well, here goes (stolen from my old post in a long ago thread: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/507771-make-up.html)


Here's me trying to fit into my jeans from long-ago college days...


----------



## Laura Zone 5

https://dailyhealthpost.com/diet-soda-heart-disease/

Whatever you do, STAY AWAY from diet soda to get back in those college jeans.
This stuff is poison. 
I am a bartender/ server, and 9 out of 10 times when a guest orders a diet, they drink no less than 3. Sometimes as many as 7-8.
16oz glass.
8x16 is 128 ounces of diet soda in 45 min.
That is ONE GALLON of diet soda in less than an hour...........


----------



## sustainabilly

A lot of that stuff is addicting too. Remember when Elkie forced himself into his own Mountain Dew intervention program? 

My son has been taking classes which will get him certified to be able to apply for jobs that pay a whole lot more than he has been making. They supply free lunch and a local barbecue place does the catering. There's always a ton of extra that they have to store (refrigerate), then just throw out before the next day. So, they always ask if anyone wants it first. I'm pretty sure when it's all said and done we'll have to find an intervention program to deal with BBQ sauce addiction.

On the upside, my dogs are loving all the rib bones. It's just a shame they don't have opposable thumbs, considering all the things I've been able to get them to do to earn their treats. It would be fun to teach them to type so I could see how long it took them to bang out some Shakespeare.


----------



## Clem

You want the truth? You can't handle the truth!! Dogs once had thumbs, but as they moved along to the next stage of dogal evolution, their thumbs atrophied from lack of use, and are now known as dewclaws. After all, why should one open the door when all they have to do is stand there, maybe bark a time or 2, and you'll get up and open it for them? Or, why bother opening their own can of dog food, when you'll do that for them too?

Never mind all that, my concern today is the catering comment. If cater is pronounced "Kay' turr" then caterwauling is pronounced "Kay' turr wall". Conversely, if caterwaul is pronounced "Kat' ur wall", then cater is pronounced "Kat' ur". It upsets me tremendously to wonder about these things.

Is this actually a saying? If not, I'll lay claim to it. "Never make fun of someone if they mispronounce a word. It means they learned it by reading."


----------



## sustainabilly

Tell me about it! Reading is the devil! I read Asimov, then spent three utterly fruitless years studying and developing a psychological theory of bacterial food spoilage. When that didn't pan out there were two more years devoted to mathematical prediction algorithms relating to water retention of dry beans relative to age. I finally gave up and turned to philosophy and hit on 'I swell, therefore I am'.


----------



## Clem

Fruitless years!!??? Holy goshawks, you'll get rickets! They do make good bait for bluegills, though.


----------



## Raeven

Reading really _is_ the devil! You couldn't pay me enough to live in Reading, PA! (No offense, *roadless*!) It's one of those weird places where even when you can _see_ your destination, you can't _drive_ to it. So you drive around and around and around, glancing frantically at the signs, but you can never get there. It's not _sort of like_ limbo. It _is_ limbo.

They do have have great cheese steak stromboli, though.

ETA: Rats. Ninja'd.


----------



## frogmammy

Limbo=Groundhog Day forever!

Limbo= supposed dance where people get drunk and try to prove that they are the BEST. Usually ends with one or more person laying on the ground.

Mon


----------



## Clem

Never heard of rats being ninja'd. I saw a movie once where ninjas were ninja'd by other ninjas. It was called "there's something nasty in the woodshed" At least that's how I interpreted mandarin while drinking beer and reading HT.


----------



## Clem

Holy moly, I got myself ninja'd while telling about ninjas ninjaing other ninjas. Oh, well, live and learn, so...


frogmammy said:


> Limbo=Groundhog Day forever!
> 
> Limbo= supposed dance where people get drunk and try to prove that they are the BEST. Usually ends with one or more person laying on the ground.
> 
> Mon


Drunk, and laying on the ground. Who'd a thunk those 2 would ever belong together?


----------



## Bret

If you can see it you can't drive to it. But you can walk to it pretty quick. You just have to dance on the trail and bend over backward.

Not like the Beeline Service...which is no more. It's not impossible to get run out of town on a rail.


----------



## sustainabilly

One time... when I was little... we used to go to the King of Prussia mall in Reading. They have several throne rooms.


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh, I forgot. That dew claw thing? I heard that it went down that way because of a strike by the International Brotherhood of Switching Genes. According to my source, both apes and canines could easily handle snapping off those annoying little twigs that always get in your way and hang on your fur when you're climbing. You know what I mean? But canines were already way ahead in the protein makes larger brains department, so they got the nod. I think somebody got paid off.


----------



## Clem

SAD! It was rigged! 
I never said that. Where'd you hear that? 
WRONG! 
SAD. The fur and dewclaw evolution thing was absolutely rigged. 

I apple-gize for saying that, but it was just locker room talk. I'm gonna bomb the hell out of apes.


----------



## sustainabilly

I rigged up this contraption to automatically take my laundry from the washer right into the dryer when I don't hang them outside. I used an Archimedes screw, a ceiling fan, and an electromagnet on the back of the dryer drum. Then I sewed a little piece of metal into all my clothes. Only, I think I got something wrong, cuz now every time I leave Walmart I set off those anti-theft sensors.


----------



## frogmammy

Ahhh...sensors. I go to a local psychic fair every year to have an aura photo done...have done this for years. 

A year ago, I decided to have one of the psychics do a tarot reading, see what he can "sense". The man shuffles his cards and I cut and draw several cards...he looks at them, lays them out and says, " I see a "Harry" in your life. He is very concerned about you, and cares for you VERY much. I think he loves you. Do you know a Harry?" To which I reply "close!". The man keeps telling me how much "Harry" cares and worries about me.

Finally I have to tell him: I don't know a Harry. I DO know a Perry. He's my dog, and well, he's hairy.

Honest injin!

Mon


----------



## Clem

I had an English teacher in the 10th grade named Mrs(or MS, not really sure now)Perry. She had majored in philosophy and history in college, but, as you know, there wasn't much call for apprentice philosophers in the mid 60's so she ended up teaching English in high school. A structurally sound woman, she would occasionally say "I" before "E" as in Lenin. "E" before "I" as in linen. Over and over, with a dreamy look on her face. One time she went in the bathroom, and somehow managed to slam the stall door on her own finger and it got mashed so bad they had to remove it, but then sewed it back on. She'd let us feel her finger.


----------



## Clem

I guess that was a little too much personal experience, huh? Well, I didn't want to feel her finger at first, but I didn't want to look like I was scared of a finger. So I did it. Different, but somehow I liked it. Next thing you know, everybody in the class lined up to feel her finger, but I was first.


----------



## summerdaze

In the book of Daniel, King Belshazzar was really afraid when some fingers of a human hand appeared and wrote on the wall. He was so freaked out that "his knees knocked together and his legs gave way." THAT had to be embarrassing!
One time when I was a young girl, and thought I was IT, I went to an ice skating rink wearing a little skating skirt, bright red underwear underneath. Well, a boy tripped me, and I face planted on the ice, my skirt went flying up over my head, and I laid there with my bright red butt exposed. That was embarrassing too. Now say "embarrassing" slowly.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

When I was a lot younger I was walking at a large shopping Mall. And as I passed an elderly man he came next to me and from behind whispered to me "prepare for that of which is to come". When I turned back to ask WTH? no one was there...true story.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Speaking of prepared, (you should pause and thank the Lord for the angel that spoke to you) how did your garden do this year?? I'm on my way to check on mine....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I didn't do the garden thing, I ran out of aluminum foil.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Around here, tinfoil is on sale this week. I am guessing to get ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

That reminds me. I am supposed to go visit with a couple of my son in law's relatives next weekend. Lovely people. Salt of the earth. But you always need to take a goodly supply of tin foil. I love teaching their children how to form it into cute little hats. Then we all sit down for a lively dinner conversation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Man, Indiana is going down the toilet: Marion county has such a huge drug problem we now qualify for fed. aid. Had a guy OD on heroin in jail, IN JAIL.....5 sexual assaults on the Purdue campus, 56 counties reporting voter fraud, 6 am a woman is going into work downtown by Circle Center Mall, and gets robbed at gunpoint.....
Can we just build a wall around our state?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

You should head for the Ozarks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Lol the scene in the movie Signs where Meryl and the kids are watching TV with their foil hats on.. "They can read your thoughts" lmao


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You mean they can't?

My favorite line "Everyone needs to calm down and eat some fruit".
HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## summerdaze

Speakin' of fruit.....I made a fruit salad to take to a discussion group last Sunday.It was sliced grapes, bananas, peaches, strawberries, mandarin oranges and pineapple. It called for a can of peach pie filling to be stirred into it, but I didn't have any, so I put in cherry pie filling instead. Mistake. While it tasted pretty good, it turned EVERYTHING red! Almost as red as my butt that day at the skating rink. 
Hmmm, I'm hungry, wish my soup would get done.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

This is my son's senior year of college....his last year of playing hockey.
I am gonna have to make my way to MO and IL to see him play....I love watching that kid play.....he's a machine.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Lol the scene in the movie Signs where Meryl and the kids are watching TV with their foil hats on.. "They can read your thoughts" lmao


.........


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Countryside Families board has their 11th annual Christmas card exchange sign up.
It's truly the high light of my season!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Hack on the Internet couldn't stop yours truly.


----------



## summerdaze

Thanks Laura! That sounds awesome! :happy:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Here is where I will be this weekend..Camden On The Lake Resort...Lake of the Ozarks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

But this is more of my liking...If you were only closer Laura.(nothing dirty implied).


----------



## _Karen_Cee_

The tiny house craze has captured me! I'm seriously thinking about it. Lot of land maybe, but a tiny house? My daughter graduates HS in a couple years...my plan is to retire from teaching and do something else...tiny house seems perfect. Lot less for me to keep clean, might not be so lonely once DD strikes out on her own (not in any hurry for that, mind you)


----------



## vicker

I really need to get up to WV and get my few valuables out of my cabin. Mainly an ax head, and a walking staff I made when I was 12, my old backpack and Xcountry skis and a rocking chair from my grandma. I hope they're still there. If not, it's just stuff. 
I really miss that place, but I don't for see myself going back. Funny how life changes. 
Oh! The most valued thing I have there is an old beat up coffee cup. Lol! That and the axe head. I need to go get them.


----------



## Clem

I always sit stuff down in plain sight, so I won't lose it. Somewhere, down in the woods here, sitting on a stump, or hanging in a tree at eye level, in plain sight, is about 6 coffee cups, and a coffee can full of pocket knives. I once found a ratchet wrench in the freezer. In plain sight.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

How far is WV from you? Is there anyone around that can go fetch it, and mail it to you??
Are things getting back to normal after that dang hurricane?


----------



## vicker

Laura Zone 5 said:


> How far is WV from you? Is there anyone around that can go fetch it, and mail it to you??
> Are things getting back to normal after that dang hurricane?



Yes, things are pretty much back to normal. 
My Cabin is about 8 hrs from here. I'm going to have to go myself. I need to get what I want and dispose of the rest. I didn't expect to be gone long when I left in 2011.  I've been back once, around four years ago.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Clem said:


> I always sit stuff down in plain sight, so I won't lose it. Somewhere, down in the woods here, sitting on a stump, or hanging in a tree at eye level, in plain sight, is about 6 coffee cups, and a coffee can full of pocket knives. I once found a ratchet wrench in the freezer. In plain sight.


Dang if I don't do the same thing, i.e. always hanging something somewhere telling myself, I cannot miss this here... 

Was looking for a belt I did that with last week sometime. Know I hung it somewhere...but where???


----------



## Laura Zone 5

vicker said:


> Yes, things are pretty much back to normal.
> My Cabin is about 8 hrs from here. I'm going to have to go myself. I need to get what I want and dispose of the rest. I didn't expect to be gone long when I left in 2011.  I've been back once, around four years ago.


Do you have anyone who can make the trip with you??


----------



## vicker

No. I really need to do it myself. I need to get what I want and dispose of the rest. My old external frame Jansport backpack is there, a wild cherry walking staff that I made when I was 13 that has been everywhere with me, my Xcountry skis... I keep thinking of more stuff that I need to get from there. A rocking chair that was my grandmother's...
I never intended on being gone so long when I left 11-2011.
You need a 4x4 to get there.


----------



## Bret

That's the thing about walk abouts. They need to be as long as they need to be. You need to get there.


----------



## CajunSunshine

...and some things are best done alone. I recently went through something similar and was grateful for the solitude. I enjoyed the liberty of introspection and reflection without distraction. It turned out to be a much needed "re-set."



.


----------



## vicker

Is life not one long walkabout? Mine sure seems to be. Man, it's never boring for long. 
I never should have moved back here. I had to but, I shouldn't have. This place is a spiritual black hole to me, it just sucks life from me. It's always been so. I love SC, I always will, but it's always sucked life from me, never giving back and, it bogs me down. I've got to go. I've never been here and not needed to go. A lot of people love it. It is my hell. 
God, I'll happily die in any godforsaken wasteland. Please, don't let me die here. I've got to go!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Patience, grasshopper. These days and nights are for making your freedoms sweeter. 

Let me explain. No, wait.... I'll let Mr. Aurelius explain.

Marcus Aurelius, in the year 170 on the front lines of the war in Germania said this:



> Our actions may be impeded...but there can be no impeding our intentions of dispositions because we can accommodate and adapt. The impediment to action advances action. _What stands in the way becomes the way._


What he means is, that you can turn obstacles upside down. Remember there is more than one way to get to where you need to go. Expect problems and setbacks, and remember they are never permanent (nothing ever is, not even a mountain! Wind, rain and snow will change the face of a rocky mountain. So our human conditions change. Constantly.)

We can turn obstacles and thorny problems upside down by realizing that what impedes us can empower us because they bring out good qualities in us that we never realized...or bring out the worst in us. The choice is ours to make.

Will the thorny problems bring out anger and resentment or will it make us more patient, courageous, and resourceful as we explore creative ways to get rid of the thorns?

In this way the problems can be launch pads not blocks.

Ben Franklin once said, "The things which hurt, instruct us."

Ryan Holiday sums it up best in his book, _The Obstacle is the Way_



> Like oxygen to a fire, obstacles can become fuel for the blaze that can be ambition. Every impediment can serve to make the inferno within burn with greater ferocity... The obstacle in the path becomes the path...Obstacles are opportunities to test ourselves, to try new things and to triumph. The obstacle is the way....


In this light, I can look at bad situations rationally, see opportunity in them. Transform a negative situation into an education, a skill set... I can decide how things will affect me -- no one else has that right. No one can force me to give up or believe that a situation is hopeless or impossible to improve. No one can ever control my thoughts, my beliefs, my reactions. _This means I am never completely powerless, no matter how bad the situation may be._

Take back your power. 

(((((Vicker)))))


Edited to add: Over the years, I have been battling multiple hard, HARD core PTSD events, and this tactic (along with a few others) has helped me tremendously. Perhaps posting this will help others as well.



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Vicker, we are not getting any younger......do what you love, love what you do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

To the "Feminine Hygiene product" that tore my bosses face off last night.


1. Go ahead, go to face book and tell all your 'man part-less' friends how much you hate our restaurant. I can't believe you threatened my boss with "And I'm going home and getting on face book".
Really? Cause your probably 45-50 years of age. Grow up.

2. You were taken care of by your server, the bartender delivered your food and asked if she could get you anything else. The busser refilled your drinks and pulled your dirty plates. The manger table touched mid way through your meal...........but you wait until the end of the meal, after you sent your wife and daughters to the car, to come up in the middle of the restaurant to tear my bosses face off. You completely disrespected her as a woman, and a human being......

YOU SIR are a piece of animal excrement.

You talked to my boss with such disrespect, if you spoke to a fellow employee that way, you would be fired. 
If you talked to a cop that way, they would cuff your punk butt, and if you would have talked to a man that way, he would have punched you in the face.

You huffed and puffed how you were never coming back because the ketchup bottle had a mustard label on it.........but you sure did take that 50.00 gift card when my boss offered it.

I had 3 women at the bar listening to you rage on.......your language, and delivery was 100% unacceptable. They later called my boss over to let her know how much they love our restaurant, and that they felt she went above and beyond to make this guest happy; even though they know he's a miserable unpleasable baby.

I really hope you never come back.
Your 50.00 isn't worth the amount of butt kissing the whole staff would have to do to please your disrespectful face.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That type of person would have only received a "have a nice day" no smile. No anything.
After that, I wouldn't want his business. And I sure wouldn't let him do it for free.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

He came back, less than a week after he swore he would NEVER come back.
Ordered and fully consumed 75.00 worth of food and beverage.
50.00 of the bill was the FREE 50.00 gift card he was given; leaving a 25.00 balance.

OF COURSE knowing he is the crybaby that had a temper tantrum, we made SURE everything was PERFECT this trip.
A 20% grat on 75.00 would have been 15.00
He tipped 10.00
Free food, perfect service, and he tips 13%.

I am SO glad he is the 'exception' and not the rule. What a toolbag.


----------



## Terri

Some people are simply that way. Or, so said a man who sells grass fed beef. He got a complaint that his meat had been "A little bit tough." and he apologized and gave her a package of free hamburger. 

Only, as he put it in her car for her he saw a 24 pack of soda, which she told him had been free as she had gotten some soda that had been flat. So he called a long time customer and asked if the meat was OK and the customer told him that the meat was good.

So he took the ladies name off of his mailing list. Because that is just how some people are.


----------



## reneedarley

I once had to take a quarter bull calf back because it tasted too much of beef! I sold it to another customer who was over the moon because she didn't have to pack it.


----------



## Clem

Honestly, what did you expect for a quarter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They say tomorrow night is another super moon. When I was living in Florida last year the super moon happened at high tide ad the water almost came over the seawall. It was considerably higher than normal. Crazy how important the moon really is!!!


----------



## vicker

Don't get me started on crazy. I'm a crazy magnet. Evidently it is passed from mother to son.


----------



## Twp.Tom

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJQtozWKCyg[/ame]
It's gonna be, Alright* Yeah*


----------



## sustainabilly

Right on brother!
veritas omnia vincit


----------



## CajunSunshine

My face is red...

I re-read what I wrote after one in the morning...sheesh. I am sorry y'all, for rambling like that. I know the title of this thread is "Hijack this thread..." But, daaang... I took it to a new level. 

I was in a situation similar to Vicker's and projected myself and my own situation into it...which was probably nowhere near his. Vicker, I apologize.

Come to think of it, I did something similar with Clem a long time ago, and to you dear sir, I am sorry.

In both cases, my heart was in the right place, but my mouth/keyboard wasn't. That was unsolicited advice. 

Folks, I have pulled myself up by my ears and had a good talking to myself (you think what you read in this thread was bad, you shoulda heard what I told me).


----------



## Clem

Ahhh, Sharon, we've always been, and will always be buddies. I understand the need to sometimes just say something. 

You know, if I'd a been there, I'd have grabbed that rattlesnake and popped his neck doing a bullwhip with him. (Did I ever tell you about that time the deacon come up on his son doing something unspeakable, and grabbed a blacksnake off a log and whipped the boy with it? Been 55 years ago, I still remember it vividly.)

Anyway, that's what hijacking this thread is all about. Say something, not really expect an answer, just get it out of your system. You're one of the good guys, don't apologize for being yourself. Your( and my) self is complex and you need to get your yaya's out.


----------



## sustainabilly

Heck, I'd forgive ya.


----------



## vicker

I don't need no stinking power. :.D I just want to float on the breeze.


----------



## sustainabilly

vicker said:


> I don't need no stinking power. :.D I just want to float on the breeze.


I like that vicker.  The great thing about it is that, along the way, you can create your own private map of personal experiences.

@Sharon, Your last post made me think about what I took away from this video when I first saw it. I hope you find it interesting too.

[YOUTUBE]o268qbb_0BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What a beautiful day it is going to be! High of 73, which is almost a record, a beautiful breeze and sun sun sun! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## vicker

I'd love to go fishing with Jesus, just once. I expect he'd help clean the fish.


----------



## CajunSunshine

We had so much fun with this old thread, I thought I'd revive it and see where it goes, lol.

If you are new to the rules, here it is as explained in post #1 of this thread:


---------------------------------------------
_The goal here is to respond to something in the previous post, but immediately go off on a tangent and hijack the thread. So, here's an example.

Post 1: blah blah, I was picking up sticks in the yard after a windstorm.
Post 2:Sticks! I love sticks. When I was a kid, we played Pickup sticks whenever it was a rainy day.
Post 3: When I was a kid, we were so poor that we had to play with the same stick that our daddy beat us with.

Thats a good one, references sticks and kid both.

Post 4: I thought I was poor until I met old man "Peg" Wilson, who lived with a mule since his wife left him, and one night the mule rolled over him and mashed his leg...

Anyway, you get the idea, I hope.

So, to start the thread, I was talking to a friend today, telling him I was getting about 3 pounds of okra a day from the market garden, yet through with the markets. So, 15 pounds or so of okra in the refrigerator. Also had a dozen layers, 10 biddies, 40 *eggs* in the incubator, and 5 dozen on the counter.

He said "You can make a really big egg and okra casserole, and look in the paper for a family reunion announcement, and take the casserole. Tell them that your wife, the family member, couldn't make it but sent the old family recipe casserole " _
--------------------------------------------------




*Eggs, oh no! Them eggs!* 

Do NOT ever, _evah_ leave a pot of eggs in their shells boiling away on the stove while you step outside to the garden "for just a little minute", and get sidetracked...

That little minute can turn into a disaster of obscene proportions.

Mais cher! Them Cajun-blackened eggs exploded! Stinky egg guts all over the place...the walls...ceiling...curtains...all over the stove...behind the stove,_ under_ the stove. (wha...?)

(facepalm)...and the _smell._ It was enough to use my whole entire house as **************.

Speaking of alligators... Do NOT ever, _evah_ think lil' baby gators are cute. Even if you check real good and are 100% sure that Momma ain't around, she will materialize out of thin air and teach you a thing or two. 

One of the things that she will teach you is how to walk on water, just like our Good Lord did.



(That was a shameful repost of one of my culinary disasters that I posted in an old "kitchen confessions" thread in the Singletree forum. The word "eggs" yanked my memory of it. I do believe that if I lived to be 98 years old and afflicted with Alzheimer's I will still remember this awful, awful day. My apologies if you have read this before, but if it saves one new bride from profound embarrassment, it's worth it.)





.


----------



## frogmammy

Well, yes, he did walk on water. I wonder though, was it safe to drink the water, what with dirty feet and all?

Speaking of, I messed up a toenail and it's going to come off...pretty painful so I'm wearing a post-op shoe...a little chilly with the weather we've been having.

Mon


----------



## Clem

The county I live in is so poor we have to use second-hand weather. But, to placate all the folks who think poor people live high on the hog, what with buying $800 of groceries with a food stamp and driving off in a brand new Escalade, I want to report that our county official Poke Salad Andy is negotiating to buy weather from some tropical place called Bikini Atoll. He's been offered July 1946.


----------



## AmericanStand

I remember July and bikinis but not 1946 I barely remember being 46 ,but bikinis and July do stick in my mind I wonder what happened there?
I’ve never even had a 1946 automobile but I did have a 67 Mustang that was a lot of fun.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Gov did Nuke tests there.


----------



## AmericanStand

Lol bill I think you missed it. 
Speaking of missed it has anyone ever rode spirit of the mist?


----------



## Clem

Stupidest video game ever! Except for that one where there's a giant glove that sits rocking back and forth, all the while slowly inching backward, while waiting for you to activate it. Later I figured out that the joystick settings needed adjusting, but I'll always remember my daughter saying "This game is stupid!" And I'd think "Not as stupid as Myst"


----------



## Oxankle

Mon's post concerning "that particular position" reminded me of Rodney Daingerfield in one of his movies---ladies exercising and he said to them that they looked best "with their heels behind their ears"


----------



## CajunSunshine

Rodney Dangerfield had plenty of pimples as a kid. One day he fell asleep in the library. When he woke up, a blind man was reading his face. 

Never got any more respect after that.


.


----------



## Oxankle

Bless his heart, the blind man thought he was reading a subway schedule and was late for a meeting with his inamorata.


----------



## catsboy

I was listening to Blind Mellon Chitlin the other day while riding the subway. He sounds an awful like Tommy Chong of the duo Cheech & Chong, but then I remembered, "Dave's not here man". So I went for lunch at, you guessed it, Subway.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

When I first came to the States I had never heard of chitlins. I can't say I missed anything. I *had* heard of melons, but not blind ones. Just goes to show. You learn something new every day. Which is why I am going to start my seeds off this weekend. Melons.


----------



## MichaelZ

No Melanoma around here these days in the cold dark north. We get about 5 minutes of sun a day.


----------



## Clem

When I was a kid, my daddy used to say "When I was a kid, I was so bright my daddy called me sun" But then he called *me* sun!


----------



## Echoesechos

Called you sun but did he tell you about your sister sunny? She moved away from where the sun doesn’t shine.


----------



## Evons hubby

Does the moon still shine on the moon shine still?


----------



## trish4prez

At one of the yearly motorcycle rallies we attend, a couple of people showed up with moonshine, and were passing it around. Being not much of a drinker, I passed, but was amazed at the number of people drinking right from the container. I don't care if it is alcohol, I was taught not to drink after others!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Wow, Trish!!!!!!! So good to see you here!!!


----------



## Bret

vicker said:


> I'd love to go fishing with Jesus, just once. I expect he'd help clean the fish.


Man On!


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Man is only a spec of dust in the universe.


----------



## frogmammy

Dust! Dust everywhere! The dogs bring it into the house, where it coats the inside of the furnace.

Mon


----------



## Clem

A lady up the road is very sick, and can no longer take care of her dog. A small cockapoo, 7 year old neutered, housebroken male. Although I don't need a dog but my dog says she ain't got a dog, so, I guess my dog will get a dog for Christmas. At least one of us is getting something.


----------



## frogmammy

It's the wrapping that's difficult.....

Mon


----------

